# Ohio deer



## begleytree

season opens saturday am, archery only. everybody ready?
should be a good opener. storm front comming in, and cooler
I'll be in the woods by 5:30
-Ralph


----------



## Mike Barcaskey

Ralph,
PA's archery season opens on Saturday also.
I'll be in Meadville taking the CA exam.


----------



## begleytree

Good luck to ya Mike.
I'm headed out to the woods shortly.
-Ralph


----------



## Freakingstang

go get em Ralph. Post pics if you snag one or 10. lol


----------



## begleytree

well, hit the stand at 0545. drenching downpour commenced @ 7. Waited for it to slack off, but to no avail. drug my soaked azz inside round 8!
I got nicer things to do besides sit in the rain. season lasts until january something  
-Ralph


----------



## Freakingstang

Yeah it was raing pretty good here too. Was up at 6 to get some things done and was waiting for the sun to come up to get some outside things done, but the heavy rain changed my immediate plans...Guess I'll get to town and take care of the errands. What a crappy day turned out so far this morning.


----------



## 04ultra

begleytree said:


> well, hit the stand at 0545. drenching downpour commenced @ 7. Waited for it to slack off, but to no avail. drug my soaked azz inside round 8!
> I got nicer things to do besides sit in the rain. season lasts until january something
> -Ralph




The deer really dont care if you get soaked Ralph..A true hunter would rough it out and get pneumonia..Also Fall out of stand while sleeping..


----------



## sawinredneck

dear deer
You can oly get so wet, then its called a bath:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cut4fun

*Not today*

First time since mid 80's that i wasnt in the deer woods opening day. But I think my old (_!_) is going to try and hunt closer to rut this year. The ones i got on my mind are bigger this year and only running on my deer cams after dark. I usally take the first buck through my area, but I think I will try and wait this year(dont need the meat like in the past). Plus I get tired of deer processing. We do our own and it gets to be alot of work when 2-3 are hanging at a time (does too). Plus without my barn hmmmm. No hanging area and tables grrrrrr. Hate working on one in the open. Just call me old and lazy now I guess.
Here is some of the ones i am talking about.
http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=479090&postcount=6


----------



## okietreedude1

Deer archery starts here tomorrow (oct 1). Ill be there. Im after a doe unless hes big. It will be my first hunt w/ a recurve so I just would like to have a shot to see if my practice is paying off.

weather here is HOT! High tomorrow is around 93.

I will report back tomorrow.


----------



## b1rdman

okietreedude1 said:


> Deer archery starts here tomorrow (oct 1). Ill be there. Im after a doe unless hes big. It will be my first hunt w/ a recurve so I just would like to have a shot to see if my practice is paying off.
> 
> weather here is HOT! High tomorrow is around 93.
> 
> I will report back tomorrow.



Never shot a bow but I might one of these days. Bow season in New Hampshire starts early too and I always wondered how you deal with the heat.

You can't hang em'...do you ice em' as soon as you get them back to the house? Quarter them and put em' in a spare fridge?


----------



## okietreedude1

b1rdman said:


> You can't hang em'...do you ice em' as soon as you get them back to the house? Quarter them and put em' in a spare fridge?



Field dress them quick (get a good shot and find them asap), get home, hung, skinned out, and take them to a processor to have them hang in the cool for a couple days. Go back, pick it up, and process at home.

Some guys i know will put sacks of ice in the body cavity as soon as their dressed out. (pick up ice while they are waiting to search). 

I wont hunt all day so the afternoon heat wont be as bad.


----------



## Ekka

And I used to think America was civilized!

Shooting defenceless deer with bows and arrows like some barbarians .... the croc hunter will turn in his grave.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

Likely won't bowhunt that much this year. Mostly grouse and bird hunting with my pup and steelhead fishing. I just got the itch. I'd like to get an elk before I transfer out of here though.


----------



## begleytree

Ekka said:


> And I used to think America was civilized!


civilized? whatever gave you that idea?
-Ralph


----------



## okietreedude1

Ekka said:


> Shooting defenceless deer with bows and arrows like some barbarians .... the croc hunter will turn in his grave.




Defenseless????????

A deers eyes and sense of smell are great defense mechanisms. Its not easy to get w/in 15 yards of an animal in order to get a killing shot. 

Shooting a deer from 300 yrds w/ a high power rifle is much easier but less challenging.

You want to talk defenseless, cows are defenseless.


----------



## Ekka

okietreedude1 said:


> You want to talk defenseless, cows are defenseless.



But they dont get stalked by weekend warriors playing rambo, they get put down quick and fast.


----------



## Ekka

Surely just shooting it would be more humane and less stress on the beast, I cannot believe they allow bow hunting.

How many would just bolt off with a stupid arrow hanging out of them?

Crikey, a quick search here reveals not much difference, sheesh, cant believe it.

http://www.bowhunters.org.au/vicgamelic.htm

http://www.queenslandbowhuntingsafaris.com.au/


----------



## 04ultra

Ralph Put me down for your car..I'll hold the key's...Just kidding ..I might steal it..


----------



## begleytree

Ekka said:


> Surely just shooting it would be more humane and less stress on the beast, I cannot believe they allow bow hunting.
> 
> How many would just bolt off with a stupid arrow hanging out of them?



anyone can make a bad shot regardless the weapon. Many deer are maimed with firearms, only to run off and die painfully at a later time, and are never recovered.
A bow, with correct shot placement, is as humane as a correctly placed gunshot.


----------



## rahtreelimbs

Ekka said:


> And I used to think America was civilized!
> 
> Shooting defenceless deer with bows and arrows like some barbarians .... the croc hunter will turn in his grave.




Oh Well...............you just don't realize a *true american tradition*!!!


----------



## 04ultra

Car deer kill's kill people...Due to over population..


----------



## 04ultra

People die every day from hitting deer..


----------



## 04ultra

Motorcycle deer crash..The guy lived by luck..


----------



## trimmmed

Ekka said:


> And I used to think America was civilized!
> 
> Shooting defenceless deer with bows and arrows like some barbarians .... the croc hunter will turn in his grave.



Ekka, it really isn't like that. Bow hunting for deer is not a gimme, you have to work at it. I'm really posting this to tell you, that all the conservation monies are aquired through hunting licenses, ammo surcharges etc. If it wasn't for sportsmen in this country, the deer(and others) would fend for themselves. Hunters provide the loot. 

For instance, say there was no deer hunting. The deer would eat themselves out of their habitat, when that happens, the whole herd dies a pretty nasty death of starvation and disease. No hunters equals no money for all kinds of stuff, no wildlife management whatsoever. Think about that , the ramifications of a no hunting policy here in the US are huge and at the same time 100% negative


----------



## Ekka

I suppose deer is as plentiful as say roos here.

And bow hunting is allowed here too, just never really heard of anyone doing it. I suppose in wide open plains like here bow techniques would be pretty tough as you wouldn't be able to sneak up on an animal to easily.

My concern was from the quick kill perspective. In one of those links I provided there were caertain parameters for bows and arrows to meet, obviously to expediate the kill.

I envisage that it would take a great deal of time to get within 15 yeards of a deer. But I have also seen pics of deer lazily grazing around peoples places and nearly from their hand.

Would a wounded deer charge at you like say a bear or moose?


----------



## begleytree

Ekka said:


> Would a wounded deer charge at you like say a bear or moose?



I've never heard of that happening, they always run off.

Around here, and in other parts I'm sure, we have a bow and gun season
most bow hunters practice with their bows, some more than others, sure.
Most gun hunters hock their shotguns for christmass money (around here, mind you) and buy another used gun next fall.
They then buy a box of deer slugs, 5 to a box, law says only 3 rounds in the gun, they usually shoot off 2 rounds to test fire, and save the other 3 for season.
so, here, usually a bowhunter makes a better cleaner kill. more practice than just a couple of shots.
-Ralph


----------



## CaseyForrest

Begley is right, more hunting involved with a bow.


----------



## Ekka

Boy, these rounds sound bad a$$ 

http://www.polywad-shotgun-shells.com/sabot-deer-slugs-for-hunting/

And I found this site for your area very good.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/regs/deer.htm

Obviously a big deal over there. I wonder why the round rule?

So you need a resident hunting licence $19

And a Special deer permit $24

Total $43 and you are good to go? Yes/no??


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

Ekka said:


> My concern was from the quick kill perspective. In one of those links I provided there were caertain parameters for bows and arrows to meet, obviously to expediate the kill.



It's all about shot placement. Hit it properly with a bow, and it'll die where it stands. I've killed alot of deer with a bow, and have never had one run off. They've all died in front of me within seconds. Several have hit the ground and died in a matter of seconds. A guy can shoot a deer in the ass with a rifle or shotgun and have it run off and die three days later. If an arrow hit doesn't kill the animal quickly, it will likely survive. Even if the arrow stays in the animal, it'll break off and often heal over. Many, many people kill deer every year and find arrow pieces in them; the deer having healed and lived normally. 

A poor shot with a bow will typically wreak less havoc on a deer (or moose, elk, caribou, antelope, turkey...) than does a firearms shot. A bow kills by cutting a path through the animal and it bleeding out. A firearm kills by energy transfer causing raw trauma and tissue destruction. An arrow ideally will pass completly through the animal, thus cutting a larger, longer swath, and causing more blood loss. A bullet ideally will expand and transfer it's enormous amounts of engergy into the animals tissue, thus creating hemorrage and then death. 

I'm not going to sit here and tell you that shooting an animal is painless for the animal. I'm sure there's pain involved, but it's hunting. And there's no less pain than the pain caused to cows, chickens, hogs, whatever. And the fact remains that these are animals. They're a resource. Animals deseverve fair treatment, and no abuse. But if I'm going to be on the receiving end of an animals life in order to eat it, I'd just as soon kill it myself.

And as for hunting, yeah, there's alot of hacks out there. They take shortcuts, don't care for the animals, and hunt for BS reasons. But there's those of us who love it like life, and take it very, very seriously. It's just like the arborist profession. There's hacks, and there's guys like you who really care about it all. It's the same as if someone came to you and said, "Man, I just can't understand how arborists can go around hacking up trees just for money, and with no proper knowledge, dropping trees on houses, falling out of buckets, working with no insurance, etc, etc, etc..." You'd try to explain to them that that's just what they've seen in the media, and maybe even in person, but that's certainly not how it's properly done, and that those guys are hacks and give all arborists a bad name.

Hack hunters, and especially poachers give us a bad name.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

Speaking of bow kills, here's one. Broadhead severed his spine just below his head. He literally hit the ground dead. He cooked up nicely too!


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

Sorry for the page stretcher....


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr

Nice shot. Have you seen the broadheads designed for turkey? I can't remember the name but they have about a 4" blade span when open and are intended to be shot at the head and neck.


----------



## 04ultra




----------



## fishhuntcutwood

Thanks Steve. I ditched my page stretcher, and put your's in....

Thanks again.


----------



## Ekka

Wazzup with the base of that tree behind you?

Hack hunters hey, I bet they'd be sorted out pretty quick. Imagine out in the wildnerness, miles from anywhere, up pops a ranger and breath tests ya and busts ya for being pissed shooting up the place.

So where's the best spot to shoot a deer? In the neck?

And like, skinning and gutting etc that big beast would be a big job, how do you go about that? Take it to a butcher??


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

Ekka said:


> Wazzup with the base of that tree behind you?
> 
> Hack hunters hey, I bet they'd be sorted out pretty quick. Imagine out in the wildnerness, miles from anywhere, up pops a ranger and breath tests ya and busts ya for being pissed shooting up the place.
> 
> So where's the best spot to shoot a deer? In the neck?
> 
> And like, skinning and gutting etc that big beast would be a big job, how do you go about that? Take it to a butcher??



Ha! That tree behind me? Couldn't tell ya, but it happened naturally, as it's an hour plane ride West of Fairbanks, AK. About 120 miles up a river from the nearest town.

As far as the rangers, or conservation officers, or game wardens, whatever you call them, they're few and far between. They're state employees here, and have such a swath of area to cover per man, it's ridiculous. It'd be something comparable to Sydney having 100 police officers to cover the whole thing. 

Properly, you'll shoot them in the heart/lungs. That shot will prove fatal 99.5% of the time. Liver and kidneys are also fatal, due to extreme blood loss. Gut shots are bad, as are shots into meat, like the hind quarters. You can kill with spine or neck shots, but they're lower percentage, and with a bow, I ALWAYS avoid them. (And by avoid, I mean I'll pass up shooting the animal at all if I can't put it directly into the vitals.) And there's variations to consider to. For bowhunting, and even gun hunting, the quartering-away shot is ideal. This is the animal facing 45 degrees away from you. You put the arrow in behing the back rib, and it travels through the entire chest cavity, taking out heart and lungs, and if you're luckey arteries and liver. For a gun shot, you can easily shot quartering-towards, and put the shot directly into the animal's shoulder. The shot will destroy the shoulder, knocking the animal down at the very least for a follow-up shot, but in the process, it'll pass the shoulder and take out the vitals, killing the animal. Taking out the shoulder, and immobilizing it just ups the percentage of kills, in the event it doesn't die immediately-it's down, shoot it again, and kill it.

Real hunters will dress (gut) the animals on their own. For alot of big game, you have to pack it out great distances. You'll quarter it roughly with saw or whatever, get it into packs and hoof it out on your back. As for butchering and processing it, that depends. Many will do it on their own, but for just as many it's easier and cheaper to take it to someone and have them do it. Around the Midwest, guys pop up all over the place come hunting season, butchering, cleaning and wrapping deer for like $80-$150. If you don't know how to properly butcher an animal, you'll waste alot of meat, and mess up alot of the good cuts. That's waste, and that's bad.


----------



## begleytree

Ekka said:


> And I found this site for your area very good.
> 
> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/regs/deer.htm
> 
> Obviously a big deal over there. I wonder why the round rule?
> 
> So you need a resident hunting licence $19
> 
> And a Special deer permit $24
> 
> Total $43 and you are good to go? Yes/no??



Yeah, had to pull out my tags and look, your #s didn't sound right.
When I bought mine this year, got a license, deer tag, and turkey tag all together. your numbers were right, btw.

There's a law on that odnr site that you missed Ekka. And it goes back to what trimmmed and FHCW said. Here, I own property, 100 acres. Hunting on my own property, I do not have to buy a license, and I can make my own deer and turkey tags from an index card. But I don't. I purchase them from the state. Why? Hunters support the wildlife conservation programs in Ohio. I feel thats a worthy cause. So I pay my bit to help out. Thats not uncommon for hunters, BTW.
The reason for free landowner permits is that Ohio regulates deer hunting, but the state of Ohio does not own the deer living in the state. Thats how they get around paying out each time one is hit by a car. If they stated that they own the deer, motorists could sue the state for failure to properly contain their animals when the deer are involved in a motor vehicle accident. as it stands, thats not an option.
Wildlife officers? I've not met a bad one here, BUT, like stated, few and far between. Actually Ohio has one assigned to each of the 88 counties. I'm in scioto county, 611 sq miles, 391,040 acres. thats a lot of area to cover for just one man. Scioto cty is an average sized county here in Ohio.
-Ralph


----------



## 04ultra

The best part of deer hunting is taking pictures of the deer out of the window of my stand...


----------



## begleytree

snips from: http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/regs/licenses&permits.htm

License Exemptions 

Certain categories of persons are exempted from buying various licenses, permits, and/or stamps. 

• Ohio residents who are holders of veteran’s license plates displaying the international wheelchair symbol - Must apply in writing for a free hunting license, fur taker permit, deer permit, spring or fall turkey permits and Ohio Wetland Habitat Stamp. Applications are available from wildlife district offices. 

• Certain permanently disabled veterans who are Ohio residents - Must apply in writing for a free hunting license, fur taker permit, deer permit, turkey permit, and Ohio Wetland Habitat Stamp. Applications are available from wildlife district offices. 

• Ohio residents who are Former Prisoners of War - Must apply in writing for a free hunting license, fur taker permit, and Ohio Wetland Habitat Stamp. All other licenses and permits are required. Applications are available from wildlife district offices. 

• Members of the U.S. Armed Forces on active duty, while on annual leave or furlough - Are not required to purchase a hunting license or Ohio Wetland Habitat Stamp. All other licenses and permits are required. 

• *Landowners and their children - Are not required to have a hunting license, fur taker permit, deer permit, spring or fall turkey permit or Ohio Wetland Habitat Stamp when they are hunting or trapping on land they own. *

• Tenants and their children on land on which they reside and from which they derive the majority of their income from agricultural production on that land - Are not required to have a hunting license, fur taker permit, deer permit, spring or fall turkey permit or Ohio Wetland Habitat Stamp when they are hunting or trapping on land where they reside. 

• Grandchildren under 18 years of age - Are not required to have a hunting license or an Ohio Wetland Habitat Stamp while hunting on their grandparent’s land. All other licenses and permits are required. 
____________________

Hunters Pay the Bill for Wildlife Restoration 

Ohio hunters spend millions of dollars annually to support wildlife and wildlife restoration projects in the state by paying a special tax. It’s an excise tax that you pay on hunting gear, guns, and ammo. It all started in 1937 when hunters, concerned about habitat loss, created a program allowing the federal government to place an additional tax on the equipment they use; the funds are earmarked for wildlife conservation. 

These special funds helped bring back the wild turkey, the white-tailed deer, the wood duck, and other great game species. These dollars, along with your license and permit fees, pay for land acquisition, wildlife research, and hunter education.


----------



## begleytree

04ultra said:


> The best part of deer hunting is taking pictures of the deer out of the window of my stand...



I agree, only no windows in my stand!

-Ralph


----------



## okietreedude1

Well fellas,
I just got home fromthe windy deer woods. Actually, not really woody....agricultral farm land w/ pasture, non-sprouted wheat fields and very few trees.

Wind was blowing pretty good when I got there this morning. About 915 said 'time to go'. Not worried about blowing out of the stand, but nothing much moving in that wind.

On my way down the road, spotted a couple small ones (1 1/2 yrs) across the road on a neighbors prop.

The wind is supposed to be up all week but maybe by next weekend it will drop down some. 


FHCW, you took all the words right out of my mouth. Especially the comparison to 'hack tree guys'. Well spoken.

Later guys!


----------



## 04ultra

Ralph; Here ya go...22/250 = Dead.....the squirrel was done with a .22


----------



## 04ultra

Ralph lets hear an update..Did you see anything today?????


----------



## sawinredneck

> =04ultra
> 
> Ralph; Here ya go...22/250 = Dead.....the squirrel was done with a .22




Nice mount Ultra!!
Andy


----------



## 04ultra

Sorry Fishuntcut what ever these are my Brother inlaws mounts.. Mule Deer, Wi. Whitetail..


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

Steve, a shot in the dark, but is that first deer with short G1's and super G2's a Texas deer?

They're all nice regardless. I like the coyote.


----------



## okietreedude1

04,

Im no deer expert by any means, but that first deer looks more whitetail than muley.

Nice coyote too!


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

okietreedude1 said:


> 04,
> 
> Im no deer expert by any means, but that first deer looks more whitetail than muley.
> 
> Nice coyote too!



It is a whitetail.


----------



## 04ultra

It is a Wyoming Mule deer ..Not real big..


----------



## okietreedude1

The head may be from a muley (nose looks like a muley too) but those antlers are whitetail.

These are muley antlers.


----------



## ShoerFast

Nice Hybread! 

There sort of rare, but eat like vinison!

I like the mount! Good Job!


----------



## 04ultra

Well Kevin figured it out..The Top mount is a Muley Hybird acording to the guide that they had. .. Kevin how did you figure it out so fast.. You could have waited for more reponces..That was the reason they mounted it because it is kind of rare..Here is one of many links. 

http://www.coueswhitetail.com/coues_biology/hybrids.htm

Well okie you were Half rite ..I was trying to get this thread going..



_________________________________________________________________________


----------



## ShoerFast

04ultra said:


> Well Kevin figured it out..The Top mount is a Muley Hybird.. Kevin how did you figure it out so fast.. You could have waited for more reponces..That was the reason they mounted it because it is kind of rare..Here is one of many links.
> 
> http://www.coueswhitetail.com/coues_biology/hybrids.htm
> 
> Well okie you were Half rite ..I was trying to get this thread going..
> 
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________




Sorry my Bad!

Been in Colorado now 18 years, Big Game Guide for 10, and have seens maybe 2 dozen, there rare. I would score it like a White-Tail.


----------



## fishhuntcutwood

okietreedude1 said:


> ... but those antlers are whitetail.





ShoerFast said:


> I would score it like a White-Tail.



Thanks guys. I can see the hybridization now, but they're definately not bifurcated, which is why I thought it was a Texas whitetail-larger ears per the skull, and a fairer, smaller neck. 

I've never seen one in person.


----------



## 04ultra

fishhuntcutwood said:


> Thanks guys. I can see the hybridization now, but they're definately not bifurcated, which is why I thought it was a Texas whitetail-larger ears per the skull, and a fairer, smaller neck.
> 
> I've never seen one in person.




I only saw the head in the freezer..LOL till it was mounted..Guess there are Freak's of nature around...(Not meaning Dr. Freak..)


----------



## bwalker

> And I used to think America was civilized!
> 
> Shooting defenceless deer with bows and arrows like some barbarians .... the croc hunter will turn in his grave.


 The "crock Hunter" was a idiot, hence he is no longer with us. If you ever watched him it was plain to see he had no respect for the wildlife he was exploiting for monetary gain.


----------



## TackleTree

b1rdman said:


> Never shot a bow but I might one of these days. Bow season in New Hampshire starts early too and I always wondered how you deal with the heat.
> 
> You can't hang em'...do you ice em' as soon as you get them back to the house? Quarter them and put em' in a spare fridge?



In georgia the season starts when it is still in the 75 80 degree range. I hang em, skin it, leave the guts in the rib cage ( unless someone eats the heart, liver) then spray it with the hose ( helps clean off hair and controlls the yellow jackets) then 1/4 it up or bone out the hams, back strap, shoulders, drop it into a cooler full of ice. Then let it bleed out, while continually adding ice and draining the bloody water. Then a few days later just pull the meat out and butcher. 

When I lived in Pa we would hang em in the barn but there is a huge temp difference. Mostly had to worry about it freezing, which meant a lot of hard work with a hack saw.


----------



## begleytree

LOL, got this by email. pretty much summs up the deer aspect of this thread
-Ralph

Dear Diary
AUG 12 - MOVED TO A NEW HOME IN PENNSYLVANIA. IT IS SO BEAUTIFUL 
HERE. THE HILLS ARE SO MAJESTIC, CAN HARDLY WAIT TO SEE THEM WITH 
SNOW COVERING THEM, I LOVE IT HERE. 

OCT 14 - PENNSYLVANIA IS THE MOST BEAUTIFUL PLACE ON EARTH, THE 
LEAVES ARE TURNED ALL THE COLORS AND SHADES OF RED AND ORANGE. WENT 
FOR A RIDE THROUGH THE BEAUTIFUL MOUNTAINS AND SAW SOME DEER, THEY 
ARE SO GRACEFUL, CERTAINLY THEY ARE THE MOST WONDERFUL ANIMALS ON 
EARTH, THIS MUST BE PARADISE. LOVE IT HERE. 

NOV 11 - DEER SEASON WILL START SOON. I CAN'T IMAGINE ANYONE WANTING 
TO KILL SUCH A GORGEOUS CREATURE. HOPE IT WILL SNOW SOON. I LOVE IT 
HERE. 

DEC 2 - IT SNOWED LAST NIGHT. WOKE UP TO FIND EVERYTHING BLANKETED 
WITH WHITE. IT LOOKS LIKE A POSTCARD. WE WENT OUTSIDE AND CLEANED THE 
SNOW OFF OF THE STEPS AND SHOVELED OFF THE DRIVEWAY. WE HAD A 
SNOWBALL FIGHT (I WON) AND WHEN THE PLOW CAME BY, WE HAD TO SHOVEL 
THE DRIVEWAY AGAIN. WHAT A BEAUTIFUL PLACE, I LOVE PENNSYLVANIA. 

DEC 12 - MORE SNOW LAST NIGHT. I LOVE IT, THE SNOW PLOW DID HIS TRICK 
AGAIN TO THE DRIVEWAY. I LOVE IT HERE. 

DEC 19 - MORE SNOW LAST NIGHT. COULDN'T GET OUT OF THE DRIVEWAY TO 
GET TO WORK. I AM EXHAUSTED FROM SHOVELING. F##KING SNOW-PLOW. 

DEC 22 - MORE OF THE WHITE SNIT FELL LAST NIGHT. I'VE GOT BLISTERS ON 
MY HANDS FROM SHOVELING. I THINK THE SNOW-PLOW HIDES AROUND THE CURVE 
AND WAITS UNTIL I'M DONE SHOVELING THE DRIVEWAY, AZZHOLE. 

DEC 25 - MERRY F##KING CHRISTMAS, MORE FRIGGEN SNOW. IF I EVER GET MY 
HANDS ON THE SON-OF-A-BEETCH WHO DRIVES THAT SNOW-PLOW, I SWEAR I'LL 
KILL THAT BASTURD. DON'T KNOW WHY THEY DON'T JUST USE MORE SALT ON 
THE ROAD TO MELT THE F##KING ICE. 

DEC 27 - MORE WHITE SNIT LAST NIGHT. BEEN INSIDE FOR THREE DAYS 
EXCEPT FOR SHOVELING OUT THE DRIVEWAY AFTER THAT SNOW-PLOW GOES 
THROUGH EVERY TIME, CAN'T GO ANYWHERE, CAR'S STUCK IN A MOUNTAIN OF 
WHITE SNIT! THE WEATHERMAN SAYS TO EXPECT ANOTHER 10" OF THE SNIT 
AGAIN TONIGHT. DO YOU KNOW HOW MANY SHOVELS FULL OF SNOW 10" IS? 

DEC 28 - THE F##KING WEATHERMAN WAS WRONG. WE GOT 54" OF THAT WHITE 
SNIT THIS TIME. AT THIS RATE IT WON'T MELT BEFORE NEXT SUMMER. THE 
SNOW-PLOW GOT STUCK UP THE ROAD AND THAT BASTURD CAME TO THE DOOR AND 
ASKED TO BORROW MY SHOVEL. AFTER I TOLD HIM I HAD BROKEN SIX SHOVELS 
ALREADY SHOVELING THE WHITE SNIT HE PUSHED INTO MY DRIVEWAY, I BROKE 
MY LAST ONE OVER HIS F##KING HEAD. 

JAN 4 - FINALLY GOT OUT OF THE HOUSE TODAY, WENT TO THE STORE TO GET 
FOOD, ON THE WAY BACK A DAMNED DEER RAN IN FRONT OF THE CAR AND I HIT 
IT. DID ABOUT $5,000 DAMAGE TO THE CAR. THOSE F##KING BEASTS SHOULD 
BE KILLED. WISH THE HUNTERS HAD KILLED THEM ALL LAST NOVEMBER. 

MAY 5 - TOOK THE CAR TO THE GARAGE IN TOWN, WOULD YOU BELIEVE THE 
THING IS RUSTING OUT FROM THAT F##KING SALT THEY PUT ALL OVER THE 
ROAD. 

MAY 10 - MOVED TO Ohio, I CAN'T IMAGINE WHY ANYONE IN THEIR RIGHT 
MIND WOULD EVER LIVE IN THAT GOD-FORSAKEN STATE OF PENNSYLVANIA.


----------



## sawinredneck




----------



## TackleTree

Just sent that to my family in PA! Very funny:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Schultzz

bwalker said:


> The "crock Hunter" was a idiot, hence he is no longer with us. If you ever watched him it was plain to see he had no respect for the wildlife he was exploiting for monetary gain.



It's no sin to be stupid, but don't you think you might be abusing the privilege?


----------



## Cut4fun

*15 point*

Shot in Scioto county ohio. Shot on a hill I used to run around on as a kid. They say 15 pointer, I cant count that many in the pic. Just thought I would share it here, Being I know Begleytree is from the area. Not shot by me or a family member.


----------



## ShoerFast

Cut4fun said:


> Shot in Scioto county ohio. Shot on a hill I used to run around on as a kid. They say 15 pointer, I cant count that many in the pic. Just thought I would share it here, Being I know Begleytree is from the area. Not shot by me or a family member.



Your right, it's not a 15'er , to count as a point, it has to be (quote from Boone and Crockett score sheet, " To be counted as a point, it must be one inch, with length exceeding width ,,, or just click this and it's a quick download for Whitetail : http://www.dto.com/hunting/downloads/booneCrockett/

This is not an inch,,,,








But, DAMB! thats a nice buck!


----------



## Cut4fun

ShoerFast said:


> Your right, it's not a 15'er , to count as a point, it has to be (quote from Boone and Crockett score sheet, " To be counted as a point, it must be one inch, with length exceeding width ,,, or just click this and it's a quick download for Whitetail : http://www.dto.com/hunting/downloads/booneCrockett/
> 
> This is not an inch,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, DAMB! thats a nice buck!


Thats what I was saying too. Didnt know if there was a couple up front that I couldnt see in the pic. Because I have just received the pic in a email from my dad and this is how i saw it too. I score deer for people around my area that want to get it scored before going to the big shows. I am usally within 1/8 or so on scoring. Dont agree with boone crockett scoring systems and the deductions though. If the freaking deer grew it count it. Like when a 9" on one side and the other side is a 11", they count it as 2 9"s. I like the buckmasters scoring(count all), but incude the inside spreads too. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ShoerFast

Yes, they saw that right off as they made "typical" and "non-typical" and score symmetry for typical, and will relocate breeders by that measure.


----------



## begleytree

well, good ole trailcam.
I finally got the one I'm hunting on camera. I count 9 if that kicker on the right side amounts to anything!
-Ralph


----------



## 04ultra

Ralph I lightened it a little for ya.That is real nice..


.


----------



## sawinredneck

Did ya get it yet Did ya get it yet, Did ya get it yet??? HUH? HUH? HUH?


----------



## begleytree

sawinredneck said:


> Did ya get it yet Did ya get it yet, Did ya get it yet??? HUH? HUH? HUH?


 LOL, no, not yet.


thanks 04/pic s/w guru!
-Ralph


----------



## trimmmed

Nice deer! Here it is with some gamma correction


----------



## Cut4fun

Know why I am not seeing my deer lately. 2 coyotes this morning and evening running outback near my stand areas. Well now there is only one. .223 handload at 150 yards.


----------



## okietreedude1

Cut4fun said:


> Know why I am not seeing my deer lately. 2 coyotes this morning and evening running outback near my stand areas. Well now there is only one. .223 handload at 150 yards.




Ole coyote seems to be laughing too!


----------



## Cut4fun

*Fur price*

That coyote in my truck bed pic brought $25 the way it set. Not worth my time skinning, For double the money anymore. Fur buyer said this is the color they are really looking for. My others have been more greyish.


----------



## ShoerFast

And this is the last we would see of this boy if he wasn't so nocturnal!
Once that left rear leg came forward, that arrow would land him right on the wall!


----------



## Cut4fun

*22 pt maybe*

Hey Begley, my brother just called and said some 19 year old just dropped a 22 point 2 hills over from our land in scioto county. Will update if I get some pics from him.


----------



## begleytree

sweet! My mom's boyfriend has a 22 point getting mounted now. a guy he was following hit it with the car and didn't have insurance, drove off. Scott called the hwy patrol and got issued a tag for it. knowing him, its a 12 pointer. he counts anything he can hang a wedding band on. litle nubs and spurs and all. have yet to see a pic. supposedly green scores at 240ish if it was hunted. like I said, no pic yet.
-Ralph


----------



## Schultzz

*Wheeere in OH?*



begleytree said:


> season opens saturday am, archery only. everybody ready?
> should be a good opener. storm front comming in, and cooler
> I'll be in the woods by 5:30
> -Ralph


Where do you hunt in OH?


----------



## begleytree

my property in southern ohio. outside wheelersburg
-Ralph


----------



## Marky Mark

*If an arrow hit doesn't kill the animal quickly, it will likely survive.*

Don't make me laugh. Your going to tell me that a deer shot in the body can live? I might be the cruelest guy on the site since I am a trapper but I find tons of deer every year in river bottoms due to poor shot placement. You must have something on us all as to make a statement that says they die right where they stand also. 

Maybe my old Robertson stick bow doesn't have what a compound has but out of the countless deer I have shot they all seem to move unless spine shot. You ever shoot one in the heart. Seems to me they kick up like a bronco and do the 50 yard dash. 

Even when I have blown out both lungs they move. Now if I make this statement I know everyone will want to hang me. 

With all the new items on bows, kisser button, peep sight, release, expandle broadheads, 60% let off on compounds. Anyone can be a bow hunter in a few hours today. That is where the problems start. Most feel they don't have to practice since they are dead on with all that gear. Shooting the same target over and over to the point they burn a trail in there yard doesn't make anyone a hunter, it makes them a good straight shot. Now take that an add in a tree stand and you have alot of bad shooters. Not all but many. As I recall the only straight shots I have ever taken where on elk and mule deer in western hunts.

If you were to ban tree stands for a year I wonder what the national harvest would be then? Not to mention baiting. 

I want to make this clear I am not against bow hunters I am against people going out in the woods armed with all the technology " Bait, stands, lure, grunt calls........" and not knowing the first thing about being a bow hunter. 

Hunters ask me all the time hey you trap such and such a area any bucks??? HMMM maybe if you got off your azz and did your homework then maybe they would know. I see trucks parked on the side of the road and they are gone by 10 and back by 3. If you look at all the Pope and Young records on average most big bucks are shot mid day. Bow hunting takes great dedication not just going to Cabelas and getting a bow tuned and your off and shooting armed with a tree lounge. I don't think Fred Bear would be happy with what he started today.

Hell look at Buck Masters they down graded the P&Y system to get people in there club.


----------



## Ryan Willock

Hey now Mark, you're not the ONLY trapper here!:greenchainsaw: Talked to my fur buyer today and he expects rats to move at $10 top and an $8-9 average! Beaver at $30 top and $20 average, coon around $7, otter $60


----------



## Marky Mark

Hey Ryan with China lifting the fur ban in the last 24 hours otter might do well. Then again I can only tag one otter on my line. 

http://www.nafa.ca/page.asp?/trapper/shipping/index.asp 

I don't think the Rats will hold there price for long since the mid west boys and notherns are putting up some good numbers this week. I have reports of a few guys doing 300 coon a week right now trying to cashin. 
I won't start rolling for another 10 days by that time the flash in the pan rats might be over. 

Tight chains,
Marky


----------



## bwalker

> You ever shoot one in the heart. Seems to me they kick up like a bronco and do the 50 yard dash.


 I have seen them run that far and longer after being heart shot with a 300 mag. Thats why I always sholder blade shoot them. No running, no tracking, DRT.


----------



## Ryan Willock

Mark, no bag limit here. Plenty of otter, every creek here has at least one otter group on it!


----------



## Marky Mark

I hear ya been, to bad more weren't like that. 

Well then you better get after them otter. Next week will be the real test.
marky


----------



## bwalker

If I had known otters where worth that much i would have killed a few of them when I was in canada this summer. The bastads get into my minnow tank and clean it out on occasion. I suppose the fur wouldnt be prime that time of year anyways.


----------



## John Ellison

Otter, Whew, if you are like me you will figure they are worth that much when you get one skinned.


----------



## Marky Mark

Some of the early averages last year were close to 350. It's a crap shoot now. Go gettem boys


----------

